# hog hunting hannahatchee creek wma



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 17, 2007)

hi,
 i have a small group of people going to this wma in march on a hog hunt. i have never been to this wma and would like any info i could recieve for us.
                      thank you and good luck hunting and fishing,
                            recurve 36


----------



## CAL (Feb 17, 2007)

recurve,
I live pretty close to it but have never hunted there.I can tell ya one thing,better put ya shoes in low gear to go up and down those hills over there.Lots of hogs there too.I hope you all kill all of them!


----------



## tgriffin (Feb 17, 2007)

*hanahatchee wma*

I have hunted there a lot. There are a lot of hogs there. Have had good luck southeast of the range and along hanahatchee creek. Also, there is a big swamp down the hill past the range shack/sign in board. Good Luck.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 18, 2007)

hey,
  thanks alot for the info. if you ever come up around west point wma give me a shout and i'll give you all the info i can.
                              thanks again,
                                    recurve


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Feb 18, 2007)

hey,
   thanks for the info. if you ever need a little intel on west point wma just drop me a note.
                               thanks again,
                                      recurve 36


----------



## tgriffin (Feb 18, 2007)

Not a problem, recurve. Like cal said, wear some good boots. Those hills and dales are murder. When you are going in on the main road, the sign-in box will be on your left. Turn in there, go past the ranger shack and continue on until you go down a hill to a big turn around area. The swamp will be off to your right.
To get to the area SE of the range, you continue on the main road past the sign in box, turn right to the firing range and follow the trail to the right of the pistol range. When you get to the end of the open field, bear right and just follow that trail around until you get to a food plot. You should see plenty of sign right there.
To get to the creek, you stay on the main road past the firing range. You will cross a bridge/creek and there is a parking place there. Then you just follow the creek up or down. Hope this helps.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 18, 2007)

Be sure to let us know how you do, ok?
Sue


----------

